# Cypripedium montanum



## Berthold (Mar 27, 2011)

Montanum in progress. Difficult to install in German gardens.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 27, 2011)

You found this in the wild or you plant it yourself in the wild? Keep us posted!


----------



## Berthold (Mar 27, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> You found this in the wild or you plant it yourself in the wild? Keep us posted!



it's in my wild garden in Germany. I planted it about 10 years ago.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW!!! 10 years!!! Excellent work!!! I can't wait to see the flowers!


----------



## Dido (Mar 27, 2011)

Great job done, would love to have one. 
Only have 2 Hybrids with montanum.


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 27, 2011)

Very exciting! Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> You found this in the wild or you plant it yourself in the wild? Keep us posted!



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cypripedium_montanum
Very far from home!


----------



## Berthold (Apr 26, 2011)

in flower now, with willow seeds


----------



## koshki (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, those are very pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 26, 2011)

Congrats on the blooming, looking good.


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice blooms!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 26, 2011)

Job well done. That is a tough one to grow even in its native region. I don't know of anyone successfully growing it in the eastern US - perhaps a few folks in the far north and Canada. Never seen or heard of one in Japan either.

Personally, I'd try the look-alike hybrid C. Sebastian since it no doubt is far easier to grow.


----------



## Dido (Apr 27, 2011)

A great job done a really nice plant. 
Do you have any pollen to spare


----------



## John M (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations on getting such a nice blooming and thank you for remembering to come back and post the photos!


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 28, 2011)

Stunning.. Wonderful growing. 

Brett


----------



## Berthold (May 2, 2011)

In the sunbeam


----------



## Dido (May 2, 2011)

you get a nice picture of it. 
Good job done


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2011)

Very nice species!


----------



## Shiva (May 2, 2011)

Lovely! Congrats for getting it to bloom.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2011)

Lovely :clap:


----------



## Berthold (May 9, 2011)

Seedlings from that mother plant sown in late summer 2010 from green seed capsules


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2011)

Good Luck.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2011)

Berthold said:


> Seedlings from that mother plant sown in late summer 2010 from green seed capsules



Flask grown?


----------



## Berthold (May 12, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Flask grown?



confirmed, asymbiotic

after 9 weeks






3.5 month after vernalisation in the fridge on Jan 24. 2011


----------



## Berthold (Aug 9, 2011)

First season out of flask finished


----------



## Dido (Aug 9, 2011)

Congrats on that Berthold.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 12, 2011)

A good propagation rate by cloning of the seedlings ist also possible, like Timm Willem shows.
Meanwhile it seems there are no longer strange limitations for distribution of Cypripedium montanum over european gardens


----------



## Berthold (Mar 20, 2012)

Begin of second season after deflasking. So, propagation of this species is not too complicated


----------



## Dido (Mar 21, 2012)

Congrats Berthold, 
Hope mine will show up as well. 

Did you have them inside or outside


----------



## Berthold (Mar 21, 2012)

Dido said:


> Congrats Berthold,
> Hope mine will show up as well.
> 
> Did you have them inside or outside



I have some inside in pots and some in the garden. The adult plant in the garden is coming again, the babies I don't see yet.


----------



## Dido (Mar 21, 2012)

Had this year the first time seedling after flask out too. 
Not this ones but others, so I hope they will show up again. 

Hopeing for yours they have made it this would be one step foward.


----------



## Berthold (May 19, 2019)

A new plant from Canada, 5 years in my the garden now. 
Last spring was to dry for flowering, but this year all is doing well again


----------



## sergeharvey (May 20, 2019)

I had one for several years and then the crown was eaten by voles. I had bought it from a nursery near Montreal and it grew very well here in the Quebec City area.


----------



## naoki (May 20, 2019)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 21, 2019)

Lovely species, and certainly not the easiest in the garden, so contrats to all successfully growing this one.


----------



## LHipple (Jun 25, 2019)

Very well done. I too am working with this species in Oregon. My ultimate goal is to reestablish some lost populations in western Oregon. Based on historical records they were fairly widespread though probably not common. Now they are extremely rare in my part of the state. 
Could you share what media you are using for your seed germination and seedling culture? Any tips on transferring from sterile culture to the real world would also be greatly appreciated. 
Again, well done. Your results are to be applauded which I now do.


----------



## abax (Jun 25, 2019)

Outstanding effort to grow and bloom this
gorgeous species. Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dodidoki (May 8, 2020)

Very rare, very nice , and great job with propagation.Huge congrats!!!


----------

